# Schaltung hakt oder schaltet nicht richtig



## Zyllle (27. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich  bin neu hier und auch blutiger Anfänger beim biken. 
Hab mir ein gebrauchtes Bike gekauft und habe etwas Probleme mit der Schaltung. Also soweit ich weiß habe ich sram x9 und shimano xt teile gemischt mit einer 9 Fach sram Kassette. So mein Problem ist jetzt eig das ich beim schalten oft ein lautes knacken kommt und die Gänge nicht richtig rein springen ..... Da ich neu bin weiß ich nicht woran es liegen könnte. Vll habt ihr Ideen , oder bleibt mir der weg zum Fachhandel nicht erspart ? 
Schonmal danke und hab bitte Verständnis für meine blöde frage


----------



## manni88 (27. Januar 2013)

Moin und herzlich Willkommen
Ich würde dir, wenn du wirklich Null plan hast den weg in den Fachhandel emphelen.
Sowas kann an mehrere Gründe haben, falsche Einstellung, verschlissene Komponenten oder einfach nur unter Last geschaltet!? Ein guter Laden sagt dir sofort was es ist, und was eine Reparatur kosten wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zyllle (27. Januar 2013)

Hi und schonmal danke für die schnelle Antwort ;-) 
Ich muss zu geben das ich geschaltet habe während ich getreten habe ,aber ist das schlimm ? Wie gesagt bin neu und habe sonst nur Holland Räder mit drei Gängen Gefahren. Hab direkt neben meiner Wohnung ein Fahrrad Laden aber der hat soweit ich weiß keine "richtigen" mtbs :-(


----------



## manni88 (27. Januar 2013)

Am treten zu schalten ist schon richtig, nur nicht wenn du jetzt zb einen Berg hoch fährst und merkst das der Gang den du drin hast doch zu schwer ist.
Jeder Bike Händler wird dir aber deine Schaltung wieder reparieren können, da bin ich mir sicher!


----------



## basti138 (27. Januar 2013)

Hey willkommen im Forum

Du kannst das Problem im Technik Bereich Posten, dann kommen mehrere Antworten.

Schaltauge ausrichten lassen, Seile und Züge tauschen und alles einstellen, dann haste ne Zeit lang Ruhe.
Sollte auch ein Betrieb ohne MTB Erfahrung hinbekommen.

Es müssen die Schalthebel zum hinteren Schaltwerk passen!
Shimano Schalthebel und Shimano Schaltwerk hinten.
Sram Schalthebel und Sram Schaltwerk hinten.
Wenn das nicht stimmt, haste keine Change.
Schaltauge muss 100 Prozent gerade sein (nicht mit dem Auge), sonst haste auch keine Change. Züge müssen leichtgängig sein - also mindestens hinten.

Den Rest kannst du mischen wie du lustig bist.
Sram Kette Shimano Kassette Sram Kurbel, alles egal.
Beim Umwerfer vorne ists egal ob Sram oder Shimano.


----------



## Zyllle (27. Januar 2013)

Hmm nagut hatte das Problem auch als ich bergab getreten habe :-( und ich glaub ich hab vorne shimano xt und hinten sramx9 mit sram 9 Fach Kassette ... Ich glaube ich muss echt mal im Laden alles erklären lassen. werde ich wohl mein Bike mal dahin bringen und mich beraten lassen ;-) danke aufjedenfall


----------



## basti138 (27. Januar 2013)

Wenn die Kette sporadisch nen Zahn weiterspringt, ists Verschleiß.
Das Problem tritt dann erst mit viel Kraft auf.

Nicht zu verwechseln mit ungenauer Schaltung und Rattern.
Das ist unabhängig von Kraft.

Ansonsten lässte halt den hinteren Schaltzug tauschen, das Auge ausrichten und die Schaltung einstellen.
Biste so ca bei 30 Euro...


----------



## manni88 (27. Januar 2013)

Es ist bestimmt nur eine einstellungssache, er schrieb ja auch das es auch Berg runter Auftritt. Evtl sogar nur zu wenig zugspannung, Dreh mal oben am rechten Schalthebel die Schraube per Hand eine Umdrehung raus, vielleicht bessert es sich dadurch schon, aber so eine fernprognose ist immer schwierig


----------



## Zyllle (28. Januar 2013)

So Leute hab jetzt einfach mal das Bike zum Fachhandel gebracht und die wollten sich das mal anschauen, da ich leider neu bin und noch nicht die Ahnung habe. Aber trotzdem danke für eure schnellen Antworten !!!


----------



## manni88 (28. Januar 2013)

Ja dann viel Erfolg das es nicht so teuer wird


----------



## basti138 (28. Januar 2013)

Von mir auch
Wenns von Anfang an nicht geht, ists frustrierend.
Nimmste lieber etwas Geld in die Hand und du hast den Sommer über Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

